# Iron Mag Research + MA Supps **TAKING  CREDIT CARDS **



## GYMnTONIC (Oct 11, 2017)

I know it took awhile.

But we are back up and running full speed ahead.

Please use code "WES15" at checkout for 15% off.  This ensure that you   can utilize me for customer service once again.  Now that the store is   up and running I can assist you guys with all your orders and ensuring   you get what you ordered.

Thank you and please spread the word!!!

*MA LABS website*
www.masupps.com

*IRON MAG RESEARCH website*
www.ironmagresearch.com


----------

